
Elm, Elixir, and Phoenix: Reflecting on a Functional Full-Stack Project - deathtrader666
https://teamgaslight.com/blog/elm-elixir-and-phoenix-reflecting-on-a-functional-full-stack-project
======
myth_drannon
If anyone wants to learn more about the stack, Pragmatic Studio are about to
release their course on Elixir/Phoenix/Elm - building Multi-Player Bingo.
[https://pragmaticstudio.com/courses/unpacked-
bingo](https://pragmaticstudio.com/courses/unpacked-bingo)

I worked through their Elm course and it was excellent.

~~~
scardine
Your comment landed kind of spammy, is it a free course?

~~~
Dangeranger
There are many comments on HN which recommend products/services that are not
free. The fact that the course has a cost doesn’t make the comment “spammy”.

If the parent posted an affiliate link then that would have indeed been spam.

The courses from Pragmatic Studio are indeed excellent. Sometimes quality has
a cost, and people should be ok with that. Not everything will be a free
resource.

Note: I have no affiliation with Pragmatic Studio, they are just great
courses.

~~~
scardine
Yeah, I should just ask the price ballpark.

It was not meant to criticize the OP but English is not my first language and
sometimes I sound judgmental by mistake.

~~~
Dangeranger
The courses on Pragmatic Studio are $50-80 each depending on the their length,
which varies from 8-10 hours each.

------
s_kilk
I'm a big fan of Elixir, but the community gravitation toward Elm has always
struck me as a bit weird.

The two languages have nothing in common beyond both being functional, and it
kinda feels like someone posted a "Elixir and Elm" blog post in the early days
and it all just snowballed arbitrarily from there.

~~~
vim_wannabe
What are some relatively popular alternatives (that are not on the JVM)? Maybe
the options are somewhat limited here if you want both to be functional.

~~~
loop0
Why not JVM? I'm asking because I'm starting to learn functional and I think
Clojure is a very nice language to write both backend and frontend.

~~~
macintux
The JVM is a great kitchen sink environment. The BEAM and Erlang/Elixir are
much more finely tuned for their strengths: distributed systems, fault
tolerance, immutable data/functional programming.

If you need raw performance, the JVM is definitely better. If you don't want
to have to deal with the inherent tension between a FP language and mutable
surroundings, the BEAM is worth a look.

------
leshow
Seems pretty inconvenient that the library you want to use isn't allowed in
elm's package repo.

edit: FYI, you have a typo:

> This is represented in Maybe‘s definition: type Maybe = Just a | Nothing.

Maybe's type is type Maybe a = Just a | Nothing

------
brightball
That was a much more involved read than I expected. I haven't really tinkered
with Elm much, despite hearing a lot about it.

